# kanito107's photographs



## kanito107 (Jun 16, 2011)

so these are my criters i keep so far, all of them look happy as ever, but i didnt get all of them so ill be posting more.


first off G. rosea RCF "Crimson"






T. blondi no name yet :/






P. ornata no name yet 






B. smithi "Jimmy" with a surprise molt!






G. pulchripes "Synyster"






---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

G. pulchripes "Leon" decided to burrow for some reason






B. albopilosum "Shadow"






A. versicolor "Storm"






A. versicolor "Rain"






A. avicularia "Ruby"






G. rosea "Trinity"






G. rosea RCF "Alexandria"


----------



## kanito107 (Jun 18, 2011)

*some more*

here aresome additions to the fam

P. murinus The Rev






Gorgyrella sp.? Red Trapdoor Spider






i stumbled on this and thought it was funny XD


----------



## jukahman (Jun 21, 2011)

Great collection. And LMAO to trapdoor spiderman!


----------



## kanito107 (Jun 21, 2011)

haha yea its pretty funny and thanks, i adore every single one of my ts


----------



## kanito107 (Sep 15, 2011)

here are some updates.

my G pulchra Spock enjoying a meal before he hid himself in his house, smells like premolt 






my G. rosea being a rosy eating like a boss






my GBB Crhome just chillin like a villian, he is getting so big i remember getting him at 1 inch already three molts in 3 months


----------



## Webless (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice Spiders mate! We are yet to Discover Arborial T's in Australia yet but im hoping we do someday


----------



## kanito107 (Sep 15, 2011)

oh really i didnt know there werent any aroborial in australia. ell im positive there are some, there is so much wildlife in australia its overwhleming, and im sure it will be exiting when they fiinally discover some,


----------



## kjm (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the great picture


----------



## kanito107 (Sep 17, 2011)

proud day for a dubia colony, i got my first babies !


----------



## kanito107 (Sep 24, 2011)

my pulchripes is getting big!






and a picture of my room


----------



## kanito107 (Nov 6, 2011)

*updates on some of them*

Leon G pulchripes


B smithi Jimmy


B Boehmi 


B albopilosum Shadow he was 1/2" when i got him. so proud


GBB Chrome she was 1 1/2 " now nearing 2 1/2" and showing beautifull colors


----------



## angrychair (Nov 7, 2011)

sweet spiders, I want an ornata to go with my regalis, but i want a female regalis to go with the male.  My GBB is about 1 inch. 3 molts in 3 months you say?  awesome!!!  Can I give you some B. dubia advice, clean out their enlosure and use no substrate, just egg crate.  It makes it easier to keep clean, find babies, etc.  they don't need a substrate.  As for what you feed them, its fine. But they love fruit > vegetables.  If you want to give them viagra, feed them some orange, the vitamin C makes them reproduce faster for some reason.  My dubia colony is 1000+  in  a 30 gallon tupperware.  I feed mine fruits and veggies when available, left over bread, some cat food, but mostly, and as of late, Repashi Bug Burger.  They are little garbage disposals and will eat everything.


----------



## kanito107 (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha that picture of my ornata is old and is now close to three inches and so big. And I just ordered some regalis slings last week that's so funny .
And thanks for the Dubia advice they are now in a bigger container and I took most of it out and will gradually continue to do so I didn't like it in there, but for some reason a roach expert advised me to do so. :/ thanks for looking!


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice pictures! Our B. Boehmeis look similar. Perhaps they have the same birthday! Good to know your roach colony is producing babies. I am still setting up mine this month.


----------



## kanito107 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol yea maybe we have siblings haha. I can't wait till t gets big. And good luck with your colony, it takes a while but once you get them going you will be happy


----------



## kanito107 (Dec 10, 2011)

just thought id share how big my OBT is getting


----------



## fartbreath (Dec 26, 2011)

kanito107 said:


> Lol yea maybe we have siblings haha. I can't wait till t gets big. And good luck with your colony, it takes a while but once you get them going you will be happy


 Update: my colony just got rolling with a few babies and a handful of juvies, too. I am so excited!


----------



## kanito107 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh that's great to hear man, someone told me that oranges are a great way to boost the colony, that's what I give them once a week.


----------

